# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Collections Technician - WolfsonianFIU museum

## JasonO

http://aam-us-jobs.careerwebsite.com/jobseeker/job/26793963

*Description*The WolfsonianFIU museum invites applications for a full-time permanent Collections Technician who will assist in the daily oversight and preservation of the museums permanent collection. This position reports to the Chief Registrar and will be involved in the full range of registration and collections management activities. Responsibilities include the care and handling of object collections, contributing to cataloging and collections documentation, and providing exhibition installation support as needed. The ideal candidate will have experience utilizing best museum practices in cataloguing a wide variety of fine and decorative art objects.
Duties:

Assist with the full range of routine registration and collections management activities, including but not limited to processing/cataloging, integrated pest management, environmental monitoring and object condition reporting.Assist in the care, handling, packing/unpacking and moving of furniture, decorative arts, fine art, textiles, two-dimensional and three-dimensional objects. Assist with shipping and receipt of crates.Aid in the maintenance of and updates to physical and electronic object records; assist with the cataloging and documentation of incoming acquisitions and collections backlog. Work closely with the staff photographer to handle objects for digital photography.Participate in rolling inventory of the permanent collection; update object records in the collection management database accordingly, document and track physical location of objects in storage and offsite locations.Assist in the organization of collections storage, fabrication of storage mounts, re-housing objects and improvement of storage sites.Responsible for full-range of routine housekeeping activities in collections storage and in exhibition galleries, such as monitoring pest traps, monitoring environmental conditions, cleaning exhibition furniture and replacing light fixtures.Participate in minor conservation treatment projects under the training and periodic supervision of a professional conservator. Assist with exhibition installation as needed, including fabricating preservation-standard mounts for the safe display of library and object collections.Perform general administrative duties such as filing, scanning, copying, complete related project errands on behalf of the registration department, as necessary.Perform other duties as assigned; the omission of a specific duty does not preclude the supervisor from assigning a duty that may not be related to the position depending on necessity. 
To Apply:
Visit http://hr.fiu.edu/pshr/, Select Prospective Employees, Search for Keyword: Wolfsonian.  Please do NOT contact or submit resumes to The Wolfsonian-FIU.


*Requirements*Qualifications:

Minimum BA or BFA degree in fine art, art history, museum studies or related field with two years experience in a museum collections management setting.Knowledge of professional museum policies, standards and practices.Experience working with diverse collections and materials; specific experience with works on paper, fine art, furniture, textiles, decorative arts relevant to The Wolfsonians holdings is an advantage.Experience with cataloging, inventory, and pest management.Experience with art handling, packing, crating, preparing objects for storage and exhibition (including removing mats and frames, making storage mounts), location tracking, and local transport of objects to/from storage facility.Ability to work independently, in coordinated team settings, and under tight sometimes competing deadlines.Must possess excellent attention to detail and strong organizational, interpersonal, verbal and written communication skills.Proficiency using Word and Excel and experience with museum collection management systems.Ability to safely lift and move objects and/or crates weighting up to fifty pounds.Knowledge of and ability to operate hand or power tools, moving and lifting equipment, and matting/framing tools, while maintaining safe workplace practices and procedures.Possess a valid Florida Drivers License. 
To Apply:
Visit http://hr.fiu.edu/pshr/, Select Prospective Employees, Search for Keyword: Wolfsonian.  Please do NOT contact or submit resumes to The Wolfsonian-FIU.


*Job Information*Location:Miami Beach, Florida, 33109, United StatesJob ID:26793963Posted:February 8, 2016Position Title:Collections AssistantCompany Name:The Wolfsonian-FIUJob Function:Registrar/Collections ManagementEntry Level:NoJob Type:Full-TimeJob Duration:IndefiniteMin Education:BA/BS/UndergraduateMin Experience:1-2 YearsRequired Travel:0-10%Salary:$35,000.00 - $38,000.00 (Yearly Salary)

----------

